# Cabot's Australian Timber Oil



## Slingah

I have used the product on new and re-coating decks for years.
No more. Customer with a beach house is not happy. 10 days and decks are still tacky.
Applied as usual and as directed.
Lower VOCs is my guess. That and humid environment.
Stuff is junk.
Anyone have similar issues? Please comment.
Thanks.


----------



## Quaid?

i dont think its junk personally, it think its really nice. just used it on a bunch of deck rails/ballasts, and it looks awesome, ,seems like a nice long lasting finish. I did a deck one time with it, and it stayed tacky for like 2 weeks, i was really worried, but it eventually dried down and is good to this day


----------



## NEPS.US

I've heard a ton of nightmare stories from the last two years about not drying correctly. 

SRD


----------



## vermontpainter

How did you apply it? What kind of wood? How old? How did you prep?


----------



## bikerboy

Beach house. Dumb question but did you check the moisture content of the wood before applying?


----------



## Slingah

Wood was dry, I did it 3 years ago before this time as well with no problems, no visible previous coating left on it, lightly sanded & cleaned with Problem Solver deck cleaner and scrubbed with stiff bristle brush....waited till dry ( few dry days) then applied correctly with lambswool pad and worked (rubbed) in.....
These are 4 decks, all mahogany, all get direct sun except 1. The 1 without the direct sun is the one not drying. It also has been very humid.....but still.....10 days??? Product was not over applied.

I think this product is NOT the same as it once was.....


----------



## NEPS.US

It changed last year with serious issues. Cabot's was not even addressing the issues to fix them. Terrible support and customer service.


----------



## vermontpainter

Slingah said:


> Wood was dry, I did it 3 years ago before this time as well with no problems, no visible previous coating left on it, lightly sanded & cleaned with Problem Solver deck cleaner and scrubbed with stiff bristle brush....waited till dry ( few dry days) then applied correctly with lambswool pad and worked (rubbed) in.....
> These are 4 decks, all mahogany, all get direct sun except 1. The 1 without the direct sun is the one not drying. It also has been very humid.....but still.....10 days??? Product was not over applied.
> 
> I think this product is NOT the same as it once was.....


Definitely sounds like a product issue. You need some serious saponification if it hasnt kicked off in 10 days. Give a scrubdown with tsp and dont use Timber Oil again!


----------



## bikerboy

On the hardwoods I am a big Penofin fan. There are some other products out there for hardwoods, it's just what I like. 

As per Penofin's instructions, you do need to go back and wipe up any excess.


----------



## Slingah

So the client wants to not do anything right now and I am on vacation....so I guess we'll see what has happened by next week.
Any guesses? Will it ever dry?


----------



## NEPS.US

It will eventually dry.

If you need me to stop by and do anything for you give me a call.


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> It will eventually dry.
> 
> If you need me to stop by and do anything for you give me a call.


Yah, I got a 2000 pound custom carved by chainsaw poolside bench with a failing epoxy coating that needs to be stripped and refinished by the 4th. Something you could take care of?


----------



## NEPS.US

vermontpainter said:


> Yah, I got a 2000 pound custom carved by chainsaw poolside bench with a failing epoxy coating that needs to be stripped and refinished by the 4th. Something you could take care of?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


 I wish I could say I was kidding.


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> Yah, I got a 2000 pound custom carved by chainsaw poolside bench with a failing epoxy coating that needs to be stripped and refinished by the 4th. Something you could take care of?


That is a sweet bench.


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> That is a sweet bench.


It is. It was alot of fun to move away from the swimming pool and transport to work on too!


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> It is. It was alot of fun to move away from the swimming pool and transport to work on too!


I bet. You said epoxy? Why was there epoxy used on it?


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> I bet. You said epoxy? Why was there epoxy used on it?


Long story short, the gal who carved that thing took some bad advice from a landscape architect who told her to put West System on it. Really bad call. It failed almost instantly. And made for a very, very difficult strip for me.


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> Long story short, the gal who carved that thing took some bad advice from a landscape architect who told her to put West System on it. Really bad call. It failed almost instantly. And made for a very, very difficult strip for me.


I bet. Epoxy seems like a terrible choice for something in the sun by the pool and on a beautiful piece like that.


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> I bet. Epoxy seems like a terrible choice for something in the sun by the pool and on a beautiful piece like that.


For sure. The gal who carved it was devastated when it failed. She wanted to make a new one, but its a very pricy piece and took her all winter to make. You cant even really see all of the intricate carving of animals and stuff in it in the picture. The homeowner felt bad for her because she felt so bad about the failure. Its a tough piece because the design of it just holds water. And the exposure next to the pool is killer.


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> For sure. The gal who carved it was devastated when it failed. She wanted to make a new one, but its a very pricy piece and took her all winter to make. You cant even really see all of the intricate carving of animals and stuff in it in the picture. The homeowner felt bad for her because she felt so bad about the failure. Its a tough piece because the design of it just holds water. And the exposure next to the pool is killer.


Yeah I can see it holding water too, I guess the design should be tweaked so collected water can run off. Still looks cool as hell. What are you putting on it?


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> Yeah I can see it holding water too, I guess the design should be tweaked so collected water can run off. Still looks cool as hell. What are you putting on it?


I'm debating that as I work on the stripping and prep. Also, discussing options with the owner of the piece. That is an easy problem to solve compared to the strip/prep.


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> I'm debating that as I work on the stripping and prep. Also, discussing options with the owner of the piece. That is an easy problem to solve compared to the strip/prep.


Well let me see a pic of the finished project. I love carved wood and I love details of wood that are enhanced rather than covered up.


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> Well let me see a pic of the finished project. I love carved wood and I love details of wood that are enhanced rather than covered up.


Next time I am working on it I will show what a mess it is just now.


----------



## NEPS.US

vermontpainter said:


> Yah, I got a 2000 pound custom carved by chainsaw poolside bench with a failing epoxy coating that needs to be stripped and refinished by the 4th. Something you could take care of?


My point, funny guy, was that if while on vacation Slingah needed something to be done to satisfy a upset customer I would lend my help and he could trust that it would be with his best interest. Slingah helped to bail me out on a job last fall and I have to repay the favor.


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> My point, funny guy, was that if while on vacation Slingah needed something to be done to satisfy a upset customer I would lend my help and he could trust that it would be with his best interest. Slingah helped to bail me out on a job last fall and I have to repay the favor.


Yah, I understand that. I'll try to harness the joking.


----------



## NEPS.US

It was funny as hell tho -


----------



## plainpainter

Not ATO - but I did use Cabot's solid oil for decking last week. Two days after application with 90 degree days, and the surface still felt gooey. Homeowner still left a check, so I took it and ran! It's not very comforting when you can no longer depend upon products anymore.


----------



## Slingah

NEPS.US said:


> My point, funny guy, was that if while on vacation Slingah needed something to be done to satisfy a upset customer I would lend my help and he could trust that it would be with his best interest. Slingah helped to bail me out on a job last fall and I have to repay the favor.


I appreciate the offer...and you owe me no favors...you helped me out by paying me..
She is okay, it is her summer home and does not want to deal with it now.... I will deal with it in the fall if need be...
thanks for the input all....
still not using that ATO again...


----------



## alpinecrick

Slingah said:


> I have used the product on new and re-coating decks for years.
> No more. Customer with a beach house is not happy. 10 days and decks are still tacky.
> Applied as usual and as directed.
> Lower VOCs is my guess. That and humid environment.
> Stuff is junk.
> Anyone have similar issues? Please comment.
> Thanks.


 
Just used ATO on some new and existing roughsawn cedar trim--it seemed to dry fine. Oh course, out here in the colonies when the humidity breaks over 70% we declare a weather emergency and go home.......:whistling2:

Throw a splash of lacquer thinner in the Timber Oil, it might help drying time.


Casey


----------



## Slingah

alpinecrick said:


> Just used ATO on some new and existing roughsawn cedar trim--it seemed to dry fine. Oh course, out here in the colonies when the humidity breaks over 70% we declare a weather emergency and go home.......:whistling2:
> 
> Throw a splash of lacquer thinner in the Timber Oil, it might help drying time.
> 
> 
> Casey


I actually though of that today...had to use it today...did 3 more decks with it...re-coats with varying degrees of wear...we will see...


----------



## Bighead

I did a deck and porch last year with Cabots Timber Oil. The deck had not been stained in several years. The stain dried with no issues. The porch however had some residual coating on it so I applied a light coat, it remained sticky for several months. (Fortunately the porch is never used by the homeowner.) 

I have always recommended this product to customers, but have since gone back and told them not to use it anymore.


----------



## Workaholic

Alright VP you left me waiting long enough, let me see some finish pics of that awesome even if it is poorly designed bench. 

Slingah, you go back to this job? Or did it get pushed farther down the schedule?


----------



## DinverRed

Slingah said:


> Wood was dry, I did it 3 years ago before this time as well with no problems, no visible previous coating left on it, lightly sanded & cleaned with Problem Solver deck cleaner and scrubbed with stiff bristle brush....waited till dry ( few dry days) then applied correctly with lambswool pad and worked (rubbed) in.....
> These are 4 decks, all mahogany, all get direct sun except 1. The 1 without the direct sun is the one not drying. It also has been very humid.....but still.....10 days??? Product was not over applied.
> 
> I think this product is NOT the same as it once was.....


Hey Slingah, is it possible that your client is on Stage Harbor in Chatham? If so, he is one of my lifelong friends. Regarding the Timber Oil, it used to be a decent product. I screwed up a huge pressure treated deck in Greenwich CT last spring because I was not aware the VOCs that had been removed from the product. I stripped that cedar colored Behr Crap off the deck with problem solver first and then applied the oxalic acid (brightener) and rinsed. Then I applied Timber Oil. It took forever to dry and was not uniform in appearance. The job was for an old valued customer and put us at odds. We agreed to wait a season and see what the deck looked like this spring. I have gotten no satisfaction talking to Cabot. As I am sure you know when talking to reps for painting companies, you generaslly get some idiot that will have less knowledge of a product than you do. 

Tomorrow I will be returing to the deck to give it a light pressure wash mainly to remove any dirt. My thinking is that I will apply another coat of Timber Oil thinned 50% with mineral spirits and I will add a couple ounces of Japan Dryer or WilBond per gallon to insure that the damn stuff dries within 48 hours. There is no way that I will apply a full strength coat to try to even the deck out. My opinion is that if I did that it would end up being half shiny. 

Please let me know if you have found any solutions to your problem with Timber Oil.

Edit: Will the EPA please go straight to hell!!!!!~


----------



## DinverRed

*Timber Oil changed again*

I can't keep up with the crap the EPA is pulling. Went into Lowe's today to get a gallon of Olympic solid acrylic stain. It is now going under the name of Olympic Maximum which used to be a very good clear oil product. Price for the stain went from about $30 a gallon to $37. 

While pissing and moaning with the guy mixing my stain, I noticed a shelf with Timber Oil. It had gone from $32 to $40 a gallon since last year. I started talking of my tale of woe and he said the EPA made Cabot change it *again* this year. I can't blame Cabot for the increase. You have a company that has been in business for over 100 years and now the EPA is up their a## on a constant basis. Their R & D costs have to be off the charts. Then to add to it, how can a contractor or homeowner call the company and get any kind of answers regarding the product when it has no track record?

I am just fed up with the government's meddling. If it isn't lead it is VOCs. I am 64 years old and I lived in houses with lead paint and still do. I am still alive. I don't have any kids but I have had puppies that chewed baseboards etc and it never killed them.


----------



## DinverRed

alpinecrick said:


> Just used ATO on some new and existing roughsawn cedar trim--it seemed to dry fine. Oh course, out here in the colonies when the humidity breaks over 70% we declare a weather emergency and go home.......:whistling2:
> 
> Throw a splash of lacquer thinner in the Timber Oil, it might help drying time.
> 
> 
> Casey


My sentiments. Or WilBond. They are both MEKs of some sort. 4 ozs to the gallon


----------

